# Rally.. Help I'm new



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

First I would like to say Hi, and what a great site this is. We are new to motorhomes, pick our first one up on Wedneday. 
I was looking in the Rally section, we are interested in the Rally to Spain, it said click here to add your name, when I clicked I got a blank page up, how do I add our names to the Spain Rally. It also said if you need more info contact Ray, I've sent him a private message as it didn't show his email address, was it OK to do this. I'm sure you will be able to answer my question so here goes, remember I'm new to all this. When you meet up for a Rally say the one in Spain, do you meet here in the UK or in Spain? to start your journey.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Jean
the Spain rally has been cancelled i think due to a lack of attendees, but i may be wrong, yes its perfectly fine to PM people on the site 

Ray does a lot of travelling so im sure he will get in touch on his return


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Rally*

Oh thats a shame.  Thank you for your quick response.. I'll keep watching the rally section.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi JeanJeanie,

.......and welcome to the site any questions just ask away.

Sorry that the Spain Rally has been cancelled,but hope you will join us at one of the other rallies,perhaps Peterboro the main show of the year for us,where you can see and buy all the things you never even knew you needed,MHF's are rallying there for the first time so hope we have a good turn out.....We do have a couple before that though,where you can just meet up with some of the friendliest people you will ever meet

Hope all goes well on Wednesday,enjoy your new van........please pm me if i can help re rallies

Jean


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Hi JEANJEANIE

welcome to the site, the Rally section on the site is very well organised and well attended, I am sure that you will find plenty to suit you.


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Rally*

Hello Hymmi. I am going to look at the Perborough Rally, and no doubt I will be in touch with questions re rally's.

Hello to the Oggies. What a friendly place this is.. This was the first site I joined re motorhomes, I think its the best.. I then joined the caravan and camping site, not a touch on this one. I joined another one as well can't even remember that one LOL. I come back here everytime. Roll on Wednesday.. I have got a few questions I would like to ask but not sure of which section to ask them in.. Just kind of general things. Off to look at the rally section now.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to MHFs Jeanjeanie 

Hope to meet up with you at a rally soon, keep posting and ask as many questions as you like..  

Remember there are no daft questions .. only stupid replies :wink:


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

welcome and happy travelling!

If you put the main word into the search box, you'll find instant answers, in fact several  , as everyone is different and likes different things :lol: 

but enjoy

lyn and malcolm


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MotorhomrFacts JeanJeanie, glad you are enoying the site.

If you are particularly interested in rallies in Spain you might consider joining the Camping and Caravanning Club.
They run long stay rallies in Spain and Portugal through the winter months. This winter they are using 5 different campsites in Spain and 2 in Portugal. Although they have to be booked in advance through the Club they do give the opportunity to move between 2 or more sites over the total rally period which this winter runs from Setember to May.

There are members of MotorhomeFacts who have been on these rallies and I think you will find they will be happy to describe their experiences if this would be useful to you.


----------



## 97478 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello to Scotjimland, phoenix, and autostratus.. I joined the caravan and camping club, whatever page I click on it tells me to join. I have joined and have a membership no, can't find anywhere to log into the site. Someone please tell me. (see scotjimland) a daft question to start with haha.

Thanks for the tip on the search box, I tried it and got some answers.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A belated welcome ! - you don't indicated what part of the country you are - why not look at some of the "were going to ~ ~ ~ for a weekend,why not join us" list that seems to be growing on this site.
Infact we're planning to hop off to Morton-in-the Marsh next week [going Monday 13th Feb] just for a look round [and visit the market on Tues].


----------

